# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب السياسة و العلاقات الدوليه والقانون >  ازمه الخليج .. العرب و ايران  + تاريخ ايران السياسي

## بنت الحصن

ازمه الخليج .. العرب و ايران - هويدي

اسم الكتاب : أزمة الخليج ... العرب وإيران ** المؤلف : فهمي هويدي ** التصنيف : سياسية واجتماعية ** الوصف : أزمة الخليج ... العرب وإيران وهم الصراع وهم الوفاق 

التحميل من هنا



كتاب تاريخ ايران السياسي

----------


## secret of souls

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على الكتاب

----------


## أبو أسعد

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااا

----------

